# Possible to buy 1 rim?



## Nicdestroyer (Oct 31, 2018)

Is it possible to purchase 1 rim. Would like to have a full sized spare.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Nicdestroyer said:


> Is it possible to purchase 1 rim. Would like to have a full sized spare.


check with your local service center. I believe you can buy a single replacement (thinking of when one is damaged). But where would you store a full sized spare? assuming you want it in the car with you, and not just a spare for if you do have an issue with a tire and storing it at home.


----------



## vadim.s (Nov 7, 2018)

$200 + tax at your nearest Service Center. 
I don’t recall if tires are directional Or not. If yes, you want to buy 2 of them.


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Please contact us at 310 880 3256 or email us at [email protected]


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

vadim.s said:


> I don't recall if tires are directional Or not. If yes, you want to buy 2 of them.


 If the tyres are directional, then there's gonna be a problem rotating them (can only stay on same side).


----------

